# Paint comes out with dark rings.



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

You artists that use oil regularly do you have this problem? My paint comes out of the tube with rings of dark something-or-other, I think from the metal of the tube. It happens to most of my light colors but probably the dark ones and I don't see it. What is it? Is it from metal of the tube? Is there anyway to avoid it? Is it the brand of paint I'm buying?


----------

